# DIRECTV App for iPad 1.7.x: Issues/Discussion



## The Merg

DIRECTV App for iPad 1.7 is available in the App Store now and through updates on your device.

*New feature: *Watch AUD Network Anywhere 
Now you can watch AUDIENCE NETWORK TV channel on your iPad whenever and wherever you want--at home or on the go. Go to the "Watch on iPad" tab located at the bottom right of the iPad app and select "Live TV" to start watching now.​*Recently Added:* 
- Enhanced Search functionality to show results as you type, top picks of the week, and listings of programs that you can watch on your iPad.

- Now supports multitasking so you can come back to the app where you left off when switching between apps.

- Improved "Watch on iPad" section for easier navigation and viewing

- Improved Help and Support
​- Merg


----------



## The Merg

Okay, I am noticing that the iTunes store keeps flipping back and forth to listing the iPad app as v1.6.6 and v1.7.2. Not quite sure why it is doing that.

To make it even more confusing... Sometimes when I click on the small "i" to bring up the Quick Info box, it will show it as being v1.7.2, but then when I click on the app to open the app page, it shows as v1.6.6.

- Merg


----------



## Laxguy

Nice catch! I updated a bunch of apps last night, and might not have found this so quickly without your posts. 
For the last 24 hours, my playlist would not update. Hope this fixes that!

Er.... It didn't. After 3 quits and restarts, it's still on 
*Loading Playlist.* 
both receivers are shown with green circles and a white check mark.


----------



## mjwagner

Still no way to dismiss the detail in guide list view.
Playlist displays shows that are already deleted from HR34 even after pressing update now.


----------



## Jax DirecTV User

"Laxguy" said:


> Nice catch! I updated a bunch of apps last night, and might not have found this so quickly without your posts.
> For the last 24 hours, my playlist would not update. Hope this fixes that!
> 
> Er.... It didn't. After 3 quits and restarts, it's still on
> Loading Playlist.
> both receivers are shown with green circles and a white check mark.


I have the same issue


----------



## Laxguy

Do you have an HR34? 

My issues started when I upgraded to that unit, though it's easy to make wrong cause and effect conclusions!


----------



## Jon

Playlist Shows Deleted Programs and I'm clueless to why?

I have '2' HR20's networked and I see "deleted" programs from both of them on my iPad (not on either HR20 Playlists). Never had this issue on previous versions......any ideas?

Noticed several "Posts" with other people with this same issue.....

Thanks,
John


----------



## DodgerKing

Got 1.7.2 working on my JB iPad.


----------



## cypherx

When are they going to let you manage the DVR todo / series links??????


----------



## mjwagner

"cypherx" said:


> When are they going to let you manage the DVR todo / series links??????


Many of us have been asking for that functionality since the iPad app was first introduced.


----------



## mjwagner

"Jon" said:


> Playlist Shows Deleted Programs and I'm clueless to why?
> 
> I have '2' HR20's networked and I see "deleted" programs from both of them on my iPad (not on either HR20 Playlists). Never had this issue on previous versions......any ideas?
> 
> Noticed several "Posts" with other people with this same issue.....
> 
> Thanks,
> John


Clearly a bug.


----------



## RAD

App is showing in playlist a recording of Weeds on a HR34. Problem is that recording has been viewed and deleted on the HR34, the client won't let me delete it. I've tried shutting down the app, cloud booting the iPad and rebooting the HR34, still there.


----------



## Rtm

RAD said:


> App is showing in playlist a recording of Weeds on a HR34. Problem is that recording has been viewed and deleted on the HR34, the client won't let me delete it. I've tried shutting down the app, cloud booting the iPad and rebooting the HR34, still there.


I'm having issues with it not refreshing and removing shows from the app that have been deleted as well.


----------



## Jon

Updated to iOS 6 and now app crashes when deleting a program from the playlist that has already been deleted from the D V R. Under iOS 5 you would get an error message, now it just crashes.


----------



## The Merg

*Issue: Recording via "Sports on Today" Records Wrong Show*
At 7:18 today, I realized that I had not set the Giants game to record. I opened up the iPad app and selected the Giants game that was listed under My Teams. I selected the Record option and then selected to have it extended by 90 minutes. A little after 9pm, I went to my PlayList to start playback of the game. I noticed that the item that was currently recording was the NFL Pre-Game Show and was going to until 9:30 (an hour and a half after it was scheduled to end).

At no time in selecting the game to record or adding time to it did it state that it was going to be recording the pre-game. Of course, there's the issue that I didn't want it to record the pre-game as I wanted the game recorded.

- Merg


----------



## Jon

Anyone know when an update will be issued to address the Playlist showing "Deleted" programs?


----------



## joshjr

I do not understand why when switching receivers it wants to either show the HR34 and the receiver I am looking at's playlist together or just show me my HR34 no matter what other receiver I want to look at. Seems hookie.


----------



## Lowpro

Jon said:


> Anyone know when an update will be issued to address the Playlist showing "Deleted" programs?


I encountered this issue today for the first time. It also happened to be the first time I had deleted any programs from my DVR's since upgrading my iPad 3 to iOS 6. Deleted and reinstalled the DIRECTV iPad app which resolved the issue. The iPad app is now correctly reflecting the programs in place on both of my HD DVR's. I also just deleted the Ravens game which in turn is no longer showing on the iPad app.


----------



## TedBarrett

Also have the out of sync playlist issue since IOS 6. Re-installed the app and that cleared up the list. The problem is now back. Refreshing the playlist does not work. Seems like the app needs to be made IOS 6 compatible. Only DVR is an HR34.


----------



## Earl Bonovich

What software version is on your HR34?


----------



## TedBarrett

"Earl Bonovich" said:


> What software version is on your HR34?


As of 1 this morning it's at 0x5c2. Problem still there.


----------



## mjwagner

TedBarrett said:


> As of 1 this morning it's at 0x5c2. Problem still there.


+1


----------



## dennisj00

In the Sports section, the record item for the Browns / Ravens game is 'Thursday Night Kickoff' 6-8pm.


----------



## The Merg

dennisj00 said:


> In the Sports section, the record item for the Browns / Ravens game is 'Thursday Night Kickoff' 6-8pm.


I had this issue with the Giants game last week. Something they definitely need to work out.

- Merg



The Merg said:


> *Issue: Recording via "Sports on Today" Records Wrong Show*
> At 7:18 today, I realized that I had not set the Giants game to record. I opened up the iPad app and selected the Giants game that was listed under My Teams. I selected the Record option and then selected to have it extended by 90 minutes. A little after 9pm, I went to my PlayList to start playback of the game. I noticed that the item that was currently recording was the NFL Pre-Game Show and was going to until 9:30 (an hour and a half after it was scheduled to end).
> 
> At no time in selecting the game to record or adding time to it did it state that it was going to be recording the pre-game. Of course, there's the issue that I didn't want it to record the pre-game as I wanted the game recorded.
> 
> - Merg


----------



## Tomball

Why won't DTV allow me to stream recorded shows to the iPhone or iPad apps?


----------



## The Merg

"Tomball" said:


> Why won't DTV allow me to stream recorded shows to the iPhone or iPad apps?


It's a feature request that we've asked for. While it is still a possibility, it does not seem like it will happen.

- Merg


----------



## The Merg

*Issue: Sports on Today Does Not Give Option to Watch on iPad*
I selected a baseball game listed in Sports on Today. I was presented with the options of Watch on TV, Info, and Record. When selecting Watch on TV, I get to choose between MLBN and MLBN HD. MLBN is one of the networks that streams Live to the iPad app. This option should be similar to the Watch option if I had selected Info. There you get the option to Watch on TV or Watch on iPad. When it brought up the channels for the game after selecting Watch on TV, there should be an option at the bottom for Watch on iPad there.

*Issue: Sports on Today Channel Listing Shows Hidden Channels*
When selecting to watch a game on TV, you are provided a list of channels the game is on. This list will include SD versions of channels (i.e. MLBN and MLBN HD) even though I have the settings in the app to hide SD duplicates.

- Merg


----------



## The Merg

*Issue: Search Doesn't Find Shows in Guide*
I'm guessing this is an issue. When entering in the name of a show in the Search box, it always finds matches and displays them below the box. When doing a search for Arrow and Chicago Fire, it would not find them. I needed to do a Keyword Search and then select TV Shows. I'm not not sure if this is just Smart Search not working or if not all shows appear on the drop down list. Here are some screen shots...

- Merg


----------



## Jon

TedBarrett said:


> Also have the out of sync playlist issue since IOS 6. Re-installed the app and that cleared up the list. The problem is now back. Refreshing the playlist does not work. Seems like the app needs to be made IOS 6 compatible. Only DVR is an HR34.


Is DTV aware of this issue? If so are they working a resolution?

Thanks,
John


----------



## litzdog911

Jon said:


> Is DTV aware of this issue? If so are they working a resolution?
> 
> Thanks,
> John


Yes, they monitor these issues threads, so they're aware of the problem and are likely working on a solution.


----------



## dennisj00

Scheduling a recording of an NFL game from the Sports page doesn't ask about adding an additional amount of time.

Scheduling from the guide does.


----------



## The Merg

*Issue: Titles Cut Off in Live TV Panel*
When viewing the names of shows listed for channels in the Live TV panel, the titles are cut off when there is plenty of space to display the titles. The only channes that seems to use the whole width are those that allow viewing "On The Go".

- Merg


----------



## lugnutathome

Issues

program search doesn't look full 2 weeks out (heck today even 1 week). This AM I went to schedule an SL for Once Upon a Time so I can shift it to a newer DVR and it found no new episodes. Bringing up the program guide on a DVR did and allowed me to schedule.

Known issue. Deleted shows still haunting the playlist.

Don "have an HR20-700 that's going to be outsourced soon" Bolton


----------



## Dan B

I scheduled a recording with the app this weekend for the first time, and it did not record.


----------



## The Merg

"Dan B" said:


> I scheduled a recording with the app this weekend for the first time, and it did not record.


If you can, post what the History on the DVR says about the recording.

- Merg


----------



## The Merg

*Issue: Date/Time Field in Search Results Too Small*
When performing a search and getting a list of results, the Time column is not wide enough for long dates/times. In this case, Wed. 10/17 at 10 pm is shown as "Wed. 10/17, 22:..." I've attached a screen shot showing the issue.

- Merg


----------



## samthegam

One issue I noticed is that for my HR34-700 the "Currently Watching" just says updating and does not show the current channel tuned to. I do have the settings set to allow. It does display this information properly for my HR24-500 and H25-100.


----------



## Dan B

The Merg said:


> If you can, post what the History on the DVR says about the recording.
> 
> - Merg


Sorry for the late reply. Just checked, and it says "This remote recording (serial #=xxx) was not recorded because the program was no longer available. (3010/0/)"


----------



## Jon

Playlist Issues:

1) Filter is set for newest to oldest yet the app displays 'A' to 'Z'

2) Deleted programs are displayed.

I originally thought these were iOS 6 issues but the same issues exist in iOS 5.

Hope they update soon as I really like this app!

John


----------



## F1 Fan

I am new to the ipad app and it is 10000% better than the android one (shame on Directv for such a huge difference).

1. I am not sure if I should be able to watch recorded shows from my DVRs on the iPad. I can watch live tv but not recorded shows in home? I thought the Nomad was to let me take them with me, but are they forcing us to buy it to watch in home too? I can use my pc with Directv2PC but not my ipad, but I can watch live tv on my ipad but not on the PC? Confused.

2. I was in a hotel this week and went to watch live tv on my ipad. The list was blank. I know that at least audience network was available.

3. When I got back home and went to watch live tv, the list was still blank. I could not get it back. I had to delete the app then download it again and all was good.

4. I then went to look at my playlist and it showed refreshing my dvrs. Then they had green ticks next to them, but nothing else. I waited for 10 minutes, all green ticks but no playlist. Deleted the app and downloaded again and the playlist was good - still cant watch on ipad though (see #1).

I am on the new ipad with ios6 if that helps. 

The deleting and downloading then logging in again is only about 5 minutes so not a biggie but thought I should mention it as an issue/bug.

Love the app! Love the live tv in home! Love the remote! Love the currently playing! Love the guide! Just need these couple of minor bugs and would love to watch my playlist on the ipad in home (I understand no out of home - slingbox style - but I can get around that with vpn). Just dont understand the reasoning (or should I be able to and I have a problem with my app?) when I can watch it on my pc and I can watch live tv?


----------



## dennisj00

While there are some live channels available on the iPad app, the only way to watch from your DVR playlist is through nomad.

nomad sits on your network and has clients for PC, iPhone/iPad, Mac and soon android that you request nomad to transcode and download to the client.

It's extremely handy while traveling or away from home because you don't need an internet connection to watch the downloaded content.


----------



## Jon

I noticed the mother ship updated the iPhone App, does anyone know when the iPad App will be updated as it has more issues than the iPhone App?


----------



## betterdan

1.7.2 won't stream video to the apple tv via air play. It will stream audio however. I bought an Apple TV hoping my wife could use her new ipad 4 with the Directv app to stream Directv channels to the tv since we don't have a sat box in the bedroom. Disappointed the app is broke and won't allow it. I read it used to work before this update.

Edit: Just found out how to enable air play mirroring and it does work that way. Not sure if it makes a difference but I imagine the way you are supposed to do it through the Directv app would result in a better picture. Anyone know?


----------



## dennisj00

I think the picture quality is the same. I haven't seen a difference in mirroring with other video apps like HBO/Go.

Last time I checked, the HDMI cable also worked.


----------



## betterdan

dennisj00 said:


> I think the picture quality is the same. I haven't seen a difference in mirroring with other video apps like HBO/Go.
> 
> Last time I checked, the HDMI cable also worked.


Not sure what you mean by last time you checked the HDMI cable worked.


----------



## dennisj00

I haven't checked the HDMI output on the iPad since 1.7 update. I'll try it today or tomorrow.


----------



## betterdan

You mean connecting the ipad to the tv via an HDMI cable? Never even tried that.


----------



## betterdan

I just saw this on Apple's site for our ipad with retina (ipad4)



> AirPlay Mirroring to Apple TV (2nd and 3rd generation) at 720p
> AirPlay video streaming to Apple TV (3rd generation) at up to 1080p and Apple TV (2nd generation) at up to 720p
> Video mirroring and video out support: Up to 720p through Lightning Digital AV Adapter and Lightning to VGA Adapter; video playback up to 1080p (sold separately)


We have the 3rd generation Apple TV so anytime we do video mirroring to the TV no matter how it will be up to 720P. Video streaming will be up to 1080P.

So it looks like it would be better quality if they would fix the Directv app so we can use video streaming with air play instead of video mirroring.


----------



## johnteeee

Greetings..........

I cannot stream or watch anything on my iPad.
The system comes back with "Streaming video temporarily not available"(2100)
error no matter what I try to watch!!
My setup:

Single HR-24 networked with ethernet cable.
iPad 3 networked wirelessly through Apple Extreme Airport.
Apple TV 2G.

Any input is much appreciated.


----------



## dennisj00

Reboot your router if you haven't. I assume your iPad sees your DVR?


----------



## dennisj00

Version 1.7.2 / iPad 2 on 6.01

Any attempt to search crashes app back to padtop. I've rebooted and closed multi-task but it crashes from home page, guide or about if you hit the search button.

Edit: Must be something on the backend. The iPhone app also crashes on hitting the search button.


----------



## litzdog911

dennisj00 said:


> Version 1.7.2 / iPad 2 on 6.01
> 
> Any attempt to search crashes app back to padtop. I've rebooted and closed multi-task but it crashes from home page, guide or about if you hit the search button.
> 
> Edit: Must be something on the backend. The iPhone app also crashes on hitting the search button.


My DirecTV sources claim it should be fixed by now. They're not sure what broke. I haven't tested it yet, though.


----------



## dennisj00

Yep, just got back to the iPad. It's working now.


----------



## Jon

litzdog911 said:


> My DirecTV sources claim it should be fixed by now. They're not sure what broke. I haven't tested it yet, though.


What are your sources saying about the iPad Playlist listing deleted programs?

Thanks,
John


----------



## litzdog911

Jon said:


> What are your sources saying about the iPad Playlist listing deleted programs?
> 
> Thanks,
> John


Not much. Sorry.


----------



## TedBarrett

New release just came down. The playlist updates correctly. Yay!


----------



## The Merg

Mods... Can you replace this thread with the one for the new version?

Thanks,
Merg


----------



## lugnutathome

Download fixed nothing till I did an uninstall and re-install then playlist works fine but I need to reset all of my prior customizations.

Available receiver list may have been tweaked for those with the retina display, but for those of us souls not having that and having a receiver count >9 cannot select the 10th receiver. Window allows scroll down but pops back up to line 9 when finger is lifted. Unable to select that last receiver.

Also the release notes state C31 support but mine is a no show

Don "hello help desk? I'd like to submit a change request to make today Friday" Bolton


----------



## dennisj00

Remote scheduling is failing on HR2x and HR34.

Edit: I take that back! The History on the 34 indicated it had failed shortly after I scheduled it. However all three that I requested are recording- including the 34!


----------

